# More puppy pics 5.week old today



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

And some more..


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

hahaha...I love how serious some of them look. What little darlings. I love seeing your pics. It gives me an idea of what my little guy looks like right now. They are 4 weeks old today. Keep sharing!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

They take there jobs as models very seriously


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Send little yellow my way! What a cutie!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

How can anyone get tired of looking at poodle puppy pics??? The are adorable!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll take little Charly please . Love that face!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Good - "my blue" is not yet taken LOL  !!!! 

Just precious - what can I say !!!!???:beauty:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> I'll take little Charly please . Love that face!


he is adorable just like dad. He also has super long legs witch I like.

Charly always lays on the floor with its legs crossed and this one did that when I was taking the pic


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

super adorable for sure! and the blue eyes they have right now are to die for! how pretty!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

omg! I love the purple one! please send him over? thanks!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Winnow said:


> he is adorable just like dad. He also has super long legs witch I like.
> 
> Charly always lays on the floor with its legs crossed and this one did that when I was taking the pic


I love the crossed legs, but I also love his face and shape. Just adorable!

Isn't it funny how different pups stand out to different people?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I just love them. Looking at them makes me want another puppy!!! They are seriously cute


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

puppy envy!!!!! They are sooooo cute!!!! Love the Purple pouncey paw!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

So cute, I could look at a million pictures.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

BIG PUPPY YAWN! I love them! ^^


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

awwww send more pix!


----------

